# Prototypical Train Compositions



## New York Central (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry for the total newbie question, I'm very new to the hobby and know nobody in person.

How do I find out more information about protypical train composition? As in, which cars are pulled by which trains during which era?

My strategy now has been through library books and photos and google searches and I've found a bit of info here and there, but it's all a bit exhausting.

As a newbie, my real question is:

"When looking through the Walthers catalog (for example) how do I know what engines would pull what cars? And what cars would ever be seen on a train together? And what years that would be?"

Since I'm using VERY common engines and cars made by major retailers, I feel like finding the answer to this question must be easier than I'm making it.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You could always just "freelance," which means anything goes... That is what I do for the most part, LOL


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Hook em up and move'm out!*

That is a broad question. What you need to do is make your question specific to a date and place, and go from there. Maybe just research a specific company. Book stores carry lots of train books. So simplify your question. Stick with an engine and find out the time period and then research the cars. Passenger cars usually reflect a certain period. You can't go wrong with box cars. The caboose went out after automation and was replaced by the FRED (flashing rear end device).
Bob


----------



## New York Central (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks.

That's sort of what I was doing.

I've been collecting mostly NYC diesel engines.

I've got an F A-B set, Sharknose, and an RS1.

I know this gives me a relatively distinct time frame of the early diesel era. 

I've just been finding it cumbersome to individually research each car.

I was then eyeing some heavyweight passenger cars as well as some Budd passenger cars but wasn't even sure how to find out what might pull those.

I somehow figured there'd be an easy way. Maybe the researching is part of the adventure.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It sounds, precision is in order.The best thing would be a historical record of NY cars when they were in service. Surely time elements are over a period that makes it easier. Cars get old and don't just disapppear overnight. I haven't seen a Walter's catalog recently. So I don't know the selection.


----------



## New York Central (Oct 31, 2008)

I found this fantastic resource.

http://www.canadasouthern.com/caso/NYC-MODELS-PASS.htm

http://www.canadasouthern.com/caso/NYC-MODELS-FREIGHT.htm

And if you poke around the site, you can find even more stuff.

I think this might just be for southern canada but it's still pretty fantastic.

Now I guess I gotta figure out which engines would have pulled which freight vs. passengers.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

There sure is a lot of information on that website NYC, good find... Now only if I could find something like that for the B&M Railroad


----------

